# IUI Girls Meet the aftermath



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

Hi Ladies, hope you all got home safely, I had a lovely evening thank you, found this meet quite hard on the old emotions front, seeing what lovely mummies you would all make and just wishing things were different, I know how amazing lucky I am and just wish I could share that, so where do I begin;

Starr, with all my heart I hope that this IVF brings good news and that you don't even have to consider whats next, completely forgot to ask you "Any ideas where we should go on hols with Jacob early part of this year ?" fancy something abroad b4 I manage to wean him onto bottles ......hope you managed to get up for work today  and made lots of sales.

Holly, was really nice to see you b4 you go to NZ, I was amazed that you made it after everything you have been through just recently, so thats a credit to your strength of character, hoping that you get a natural miracle once you have settled over there x PS good luck selling those items.

Kim, as ever great to see you and hear about Caleb, I can't wait till I can have a cuddle, lovely to hear how things are progressing with the adoption and all about the course, will be with you every step of the way, they are very lucky to have a couple like you on their books as you are super mummy & daddy material.

Kelly, thanks for arranging this and getting us a new chef  nice that your DH had more company this time, hope he enjoyed himself, I was so stuffed I didn't eat my pudding, very rare for me, but then it was covered in some plastic custard 

Julie my angel, what a lovely person you are, just like your posts great fun, hope you got home ok and whatever step you take next is the one.

Struthie nice to meet you and DH, good luck with the egg share.

VIL you looked very well, you and Moosey make a wonderful couple, was so nice to finally put names to faces, looking forward to the IUI wedding invite.

Molly my sunshine and our surprise guest, again I didnt get to talk to you much due to my curfew, one of these meets i will stay over so I don't have to rush off and can bore the pants of you, well not literally 

Sarah, not spoke to you b4 on the forum, so nice to catch up in real life rather than reading your sigs, hoping you won't have to go on to IVF and that the next IUI is the one.

Moomin, hope your birthday was enjoyable, honoured you wanted to spend it with us, hope you liked the breakfast and had a leisurely drive home today, hoping this downregging doesn't stress you out too much.

Cathy, twins what can I say, just so so pleased for you it was fate I am sure, hope you get hubby trained on that allotment and go on do the sweet peas x

If I have missed anyone don't take it personally  J didn't take any food from bottle before bed, but didn't create as much as fuss as he normally does and played with the bottle so thats progress, he didn't wake up, so me getting home after 11 was perfect for a feed, I do apprecaite everyone asking after him and do I hope I didn't talk too much about him.

Molly, this is the swimming;
The Diving Reflex
Babies are born with the 'diving reflex', which means that when their heads are fully submerged they breath hold. This ability is intrinsic to our teaching program. Babies lose the diving reflex somewhere between 12 and 18 months.

The babies will learn to support themselves by holding on to the pool rail. Eventually they will swim independently, underwater to the side of the pool and hold on, with their heads above the surface of the water.

Kim & Moosey, DH can't remember why he had to check the building first, but then it was 10years ago eeekkk time flys.

Ok I must dash, love to all xx

PS If anyone woudl rather not have their name on photo let me know x

[attachment deleted by admin]


----------



## struthie (Sep 28, 2004)

Hi girls 

Just got in from work and I am shattered!

Julie - it was so lovely to meet you,you are just as I imagined,hope we meet again

Candy - thanks for the photo,can't believe I forgot my camera! Thank you for talking to us as soon as we walked through the door,I was terrified!

Victoria - you weren't as I imagined,I thought you would have dark hair,but I have seen a photo of Jackie before,and yes I want an invite when you two tie the knot!

Sair - I can't help but think I have met you before,its so starange,perhaps you have a lookalike

Kim - lovely to meet you too

Kelly - thank you for organising it all,you are a star

Holly - lovely to meet you too,hope your tummy doesn't hurt too much today!

Molly - great to see you again

Right lunch his calling,thank you to everyone last night for making us so welcome,it was great to meet every single one of you!


----------



## Holly C (Sep 22, 2004)

How much fun was that!!  Thanks for posting the pic so soon Candy and the lovely words too    Brilliant to hear Jacob was happy and content.  Don't ever stop talking about Jacob, it's what keeps us going.

Julie and Kim, thank you both so much for doing all the driving.  It was fun to have had your company on the journey and spend that little bit longer with you      Really hoping for good and happy times ahead for you both.  You both deserve nothing less.

Molly - it was so special that you were there and a wonderful surprise!!  Thinking of you for Tuesday with special thoughts and love.

Cathy - you doooo look so well!  Do keep us posted,  you're such an inspiration!!

VIL and Moosey - you are both great and I love your banter!  Just as funny in real life as you are on here.  Keep very well and also let us know how everything is progressing.  There is nothing better than happy news   

Struthie - fab to meet you!  Really enjoyed chatting and I'm so glad you came  

Starr - talk about keeping me in stitches    You're a sweetheart and I hope your next journey brings you all the happiness you deserve    Thanks too for the card and the lovely words.  The cat's made me giggle all over again this morning!!!

Sair - lovely to see you both there!  Thinking of you for tomorrow    

Katherine - really hope you had a special birthday and a great night.  Good luck for your new journey too    

Kelly - THANK YOU sooooo much again for organising last night and for the card.  Good luck sunshine    

So great to see you all and I loved meeting those who I hadn't before. You are all incredibly special and I feel so honoured to have met you in person before leaving the UK.  The good thing is with the friendships we have made here, we'll always be close no matter where in the world we are.

Biggest loves to all
H xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

HI,

Well we are back,we spent a fortune at the LEGO shop so Oli is a happy chappy,I bagged a right bargain,got myself some leather knee high boots for £12 should have been £90    me and micky feel like **** now though,full of cold and cant be bothered with anything.Still go to do the egg share forms for tomorrows appointment 

Had a fab night lastnight and it was sssssoooooo nice to meet all of you 

Holly-Just wanted to give you a huge hug but didnt want to make you cry hunny,gonna miss you if that sounds  I know you will still be here though  

Kj-great to hear Calebs keeping you busy   good luck with the adoption course  

Moomin -great to see you both again and it was nice having brekkie with you and coffee at Starbucks  did you manage to spend all your b'day money 

Candy-sorry we didnt get chance to chat much,give j a big hug from me  very quick off the mark with the pic 

sair-lovely to meet you,michael keeps talking about Jasons cars   good luck with this IUI   

Molly-lovely suprise to see you last night,hope you get on ok this week  

VIL & Moosey-so lovely to meet you both,and I am so happy that the pregnancy is going well   make sure both of you enjoy every minute,you will make fab parents

Julie-bless your cotton socks  you are exactly like I thought you would be  really glad you came  

Cathy-Next time we see you you will either be 8 stone heavier  or carrying 2 gorgeous bundles,enjoy every minute  

Starr-hope your ivf all goes swimmingly now you kicked ****    hope you didnt burn your tongue on the custard 

Struthie-great that you came hunny,glad you enjoyed yourself ,its lovely to put faces to names isnt it??

And I think thats it  (mentally make a head count)

I am freezing my (.)(.) off so I am gonna go and snuggle on the sofa with a blanket

love to all

Kelly x


----------



## struthie (Sep 28, 2004)

Was lovely to meet you too Kelly,if anyone has any other photos I would love to see them,just send me a pm and I will give you my email address,thank you xxx


----------



## Sair (May 26, 2004)

What a fabulous evening that was!  I am just sooooooooo glad I decided to come, I really feel so lucky to have met all you wonderful special people...I can't stop thinking about you all.  Can't wait to see you again!

Kelly - Thankyou so much for organising last night.  Good luck with those forms and with your appointment tomorrow.     Jason enjoyed himself too, so big thanks to Michael also!

Moomin - It was lovely to meet you, I hope you enjoyed your Birthday and had a good time shopping today!  Wishing you all the luck in the world for your IVF this month.

Holly - It was great to see you looking so well after everything you have been through recently.  I hope everything goes well with the move and I hope all your dreams come true...

KJ - Sorry I didn't get chance to chat to you much, I look forward to that next time!  Hope everything works out well for you on your adoption journey, you will be a lovely mum.

Cathy - It was so lovely to chat to you, I'm really looking forward to seeing you soon at a Northants meet.  Hope you aren't too exhausted today.

Starr - How's your tongue?!!!!  Sending you lots of     for your IVF cycle.

Candy - Thanks for the photo.  It was really lovely to chat to you last night.

VIL and Moosey - Thanks Victoria for saying hello as soon as we walked in, those first few seconds are the scariest!  Just wish I'd had time to chat more to you both... oh well, next time!  Wishing you a very happy and healthy pregnancy.

Julie - you really are an angel, it was so lovely to meet you.  I really hope your dreams come true soon... you so deserve it.  Hope you manage to persuade your DP to come along next time.

Molly - you are a lovely person, I really enjoyed talking to you.  Wishing you so much luck for Tuesday.  

Struthie - you know, now that you mention it your face seems familiar too...maybe we've met in a past life!!  It was lovely to meet you, hope you're not feeling too tired today.

It really did feel wonderful last night to be with so many special and inspirational people.  Even though you've all got so much going on in your lives, you had time to listen and care and that truly means so much...

Much love to you all

Sarah xxx


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

just woken up! no only kidding 

julie - poor you such a late night...glad James blunt kept you going in the car. ditto, great to meet you at last, you are just how i imagined, tho even madder 

holly - you little star, i reckon last night was just what you needed eh? after all you've been thru it was fab to see you so bouncy again and all alight. hope you werent too worn out and managed a lie in today. cant believe i wont see you again for a loooong time  

Candy my original IUI buddy  lovely to see you again, sorry the custard was bleurrrrgh, you should've had the choc mousse  glad J was good all evening. hope to see you again really soon  brilliant picture too , oh and if you ever decide you dont like that top you were wearing....... 

VIL and Moosey - OMG I cant believe i forgot to ask you about the wedding plans!! you know you have a whole bunch of willing bridesmaids on here... i scrub up quite well  lovely to see you blooming VIL, and just lovely to see you two together with a little someone coming your way to love together 

Cathy - you were looking great too, for someone with such a lot going on inside    hope you werent too worn out  is there a sweet pea club going on? can i join in? hope to see you again soon, perhaps an early spring trip to Wisley.....

Sair - sorry i didnt get to speak to you much but you seemed to be having a good time  hope your dh was ok. best of luck with your next cycle 

Starr, we only got a little chat  how's your 3rd degree burns on your tongue? you could sue...hot pie and cold custard? in the words of ********** 'whats all that about?' sooo hoping this the year for your dream to come true hunny 

struthie-ruthie, lovely to see you for real instead of pictures. glad you didnt think we were too scary 

kelly - our little organising queen  well done again. glad you got the last chef sacked, this one was sooo much better. i just loved my potatoes  hope all the new  's make it this time

mooms - hope your birthday was one you'll remember   great to see you again, best of luck for this cycle  hope dh enjoyed all his red wine  

last but not least, my lovely Molly. great to see you again, soooo glad you made it in the end...wouldnt have been the same without you. sorry i bored your tits off about Caleb's biting  just about to bid on that bk...hope its not too long till we see eachother again 

well Caleb obviously thought he was missing out last night. in between me, Julie and Holly leaving and dh getting home he had a little party himself. he managed to open a cupboard door, knocked over the big bin we keep his food in and ate the equivalent of about 10 meals. he also helped himself to all his toys and tore apart about 10 plastic carrier bags. dh said the kitchen was a picture! and there was Caleb in the middle of it all with a HUGE stomach  dh let him out and apparenly he just stood on the grass and did an enormous fart! he's had his meals rationed today.....

right must get on, pooped after trailing round looking at cars today..boooooring and no joy...and a hideous experience at CarLand - dont EVER go to one...i thought we would never get out alive...the guy was a cross between the Joker and Vic Reeves and i swear he was going to kidnap us when we went for a test drive....all very odd..

thanks everyone for such a lovely evening again...what a special bunch you all are 

kj xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## VB (Dec 21, 2004)

Hi girls, 

Sounds like you had a great night.  Would you believe it, I live about 2mins walk from the hotel - have been checking in and out on the FF website this last few weeks, but this is the first time I have posted since I had my IUI - which was a BFP and then sadly a miscarriage.

Part of me would love to meet up with you, but part of me doesn't - does that make sense   ??  I want to talk about TTC, but sometimes I don't!

A belated Happy new year  to you all - you are very special ladies!!

Veronica


----------



## struthie (Sep 28, 2004)

Hello Veronica 
Holly was talknig about you,said you lived close by,I'm so sorry to hear your news.
You should go along next time,even though I was terrified they didn't bite!

Kim - Caleb sounds a right little monkey,and no you weren't scary at all,did my face look like this when we got there   lol

Sair - I have definetely seen you before,just I don't know where! You remind me of my friend Raena,perhaps thats it!

Right must go make some dinner,bye for now xxx


----------



## moomin05 (Jul 13, 2005)

Hi Everyone

Well we got home about an hour ago..... have just written a long post and then pressed the delete button by mistake - pants!!!

Kelly - Thanks for organising another fab evening last night, and thanks for the balloon!!!  It is now floating around our front room - Richard keeps wanting to suck the helium out of it, but I won't let him!  It was good having breakfast with you this morning and a starbucks!!!!!  Glad you got what you wanted in the lego shop.  Well I managed to spend all my vouchers in M&S, bought a skirt, 4 jumpers and 2 T-shirts, and only cost me £9.00, so was quite impressed.  Even allowed Richard to buy 2 play station games.  Wishing you both the best of luck tomorrow.    Good luck with filling in the egg share forms tonight!!!  Text me tomorrow to let me know how you got on.  Will be thinking of you!         

Holly - Thank you so much for my little pressie, gonna have one in my bath tonight!  I can't believe it is only 2 weeks now until you leave us, although I know you will be on line when we are sleeping!!!  Really hope everything works out for you when you go home, and your dreams come true.  You are one amazing person, you have been through so much already this year, and yet you are always there for everyone else.  Gonna miss you at the next meet.    

Julie - It was so good to meet you at last, and you are just as I had imagined you.  Just imagine if both Jilly and Erika had made it as well!!!!  You are just as mad in the flesh as you are on here.  Again you are an amazing person and really hope everything works out for you soon.       

Molly - What a fantastic surprise to see you last night.  I had to look twice when you walked in. Really hope everything goes ok for you on Tuesday.  Will be thinking of you.       Nice having breakfast with you this morning.

VIL and Moosey - It was lovely to meet you both last night, and again have breakfast this morning.  VIL really hope you continue to bloom in your pregnancy.  You are both going to make wonderful parents.  Hope you got back to Cambridge ok.    

Starr - Great to see you again last night, and really hope that you can get started on your IVF cycle soon.  Hope your tongue is ok today!!!!   

Candy - Great to see you again - had to laugh when you and KJ were trying to arrange the move around!!!!!!  Glad Jacob was ok.      

Struthie - Good to meet you today.  I know how you felt when you first walked in, I was like that at the last meet.  Hope you see you again at the next meet.      

Sair - Fab to meet you and your DP.  Really hope everything goes ok for your second IUI.  Will be thinking of you.  Keep us posted as to how you get on.  Hope my DH did not scare you too much with the IVF talk and needles!!!!!    

KJ - Lovely to see you again, and the lovely photos of Caleb.  Really hope your adoption courses go well, and keep us posted as to how you get on.  Had to chuckle at your story of Caleb, how naughty was he.   

Cathy - It was lovely to see you and your little twinnie bump.  You look so well on it to!  Hope you continue to have a healthy pregnancy, and if either Kelly or myself end up with twins we will be turning to you for advice!!!!       

Stopped off to see my mum on our way home, and my brother and SIL where there with my niece, and my mum looks even better again today.  She still needs the oxygen, but she was walking around the room more today. We are not sure if she will be home on Tuesday, as she has had some problems with her kidneys - which now seem to have been sorted and also problems with her haemagoblin levels - they may give her a blood transfusion.  But she is now looking forward to getting home , which is more than yesterday when she didn't think she was ready yet.  Will keep you posted.

Right had better go and unpack!!!

Oh thank you everyone who gave me birthday cards, it was fab celebrating my birthday with you all.  One I shall remember, and Kelly thanks for not singing happy birthday!!  Bet the piano could have played it though!!!     

Moomin
xxxx


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

all that for £9 moomin? wow those were some bargains!!
kj x


----------



## moomin05 (Jul 13, 2005)

Sorry KJ, was meant to say £9.00 of my own money!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Miss Jules (May 9, 2005)

Lovely piccies, nice to see some familiar faces. Glad you all had a nice time.

Jules
xxx


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

hey holly - wheres all your piccies


----------



## struthie (Sep 28, 2004)

Yes Holly we want to see your piccies!


----------



## moomin05 (Jul 13, 2005)

Holly - We want your photos to!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

lol Kim at the top comment, must say I rather liked your skirt too wanna swop  trust you to rub it in about the chocolate moouse, sounds like Caleb had a great night !

Struthie thanks for your pm, sorry I am crap at replying, but you are welcome, was nice to meet you at last and brave of your DH hope he enjoyed himself.

VB, sorry to have read your news x

Sair & Julie what a lovely comments, they are a fab bunch though, we are truly blessed.

So how often are we going to meet up peeps ?

Cx


----------



## Holly C (Sep 22, 2004)

Stop it Candy    You're gonna make me jealous and I'll  

xx


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

Awww Holly, we need to put some serious thought into this web cam business .... need a wireless connection at the hotel, anyone no more about webcams ?


----------

